# Chen Style 13 Step 'Harmony' Taijiquan



## zzj (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow, this is new to me. I must admit I really like it, even though it's not in my lineage.






The way this form is constructed almost has a Yang Style Feel from the beginning, with the more characteristic Chen moves towards the end of the form. Watching it it almost seems to suggest how the Yang Style may have initially developed.... not sure if that's how others may interpret it, but it's just how I feel.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice form, makes me wonder though...why was it "really" developed 

Seems to be a trend with the Chen family that was started by Chen Xiaowang (19th generation) he came up with the 38 for and then the 19 and, Chen Zhenglei (19th generation) who came up with the 18 form and not Chen Bing (20th generation) coming up with the 13. And it appears each short form gets shorter 38, 19, 18, 13......


----------



## zzj (Nov 3, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Nice form, makes me wonder though...why was it "really" developed
> 
> Seems to be a trend with the Chen family that was started by Chen Xiaowang (19th generation) he came up with the 38 for and then the 19 and, Chen Zhenglei (19th generation) who came up with the 18 form and not Chen Bing (20th generation) coming up with the 13. And it appears each short form gets shorter 38, 19, 18, 13......



The official line is that people have much shorter attention span and busier lives, especially city folk. Developing short forms that are more accessible and make less demand on your time seems to be one important strategy being adopted to popularize taijiquan.

On the other hand, I have the nagging feeling that it also has something to do with the desire to add something to the canon of the taijiquan style. Every lineage or sub lineage seems to have their own exclusive short form, including the one I'm under (zhu tiancai).


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2014)

zzj said:


> The official line is that people have much shorter attention span and busier lives, especially city folk. Developing short forms that are more accessible and make less demand on your time seems to be one important strategy being adopted to popularize taijiquan.
> 
> On the other hand, I have the nagging feeling that it also has something to do with the desire to add something to the canon of the taijiquan style. Every lineage or sub lineage seems to have their own exclusive short form, including the one I'm under (zhu tiancai).



I think that may have been the original intent but I am old and cynical and I now think it has a lot more to do with money and the attainment of it


----------



## Vajramusti (Nov 3, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> I think that may have been the original intent but I am old and cynical and I now think it has a lot more to do with money and the attainment of it



------------------------------------------------------------------

Perhaps I am a little less cynical. I do not know Chen Bing's form. But the short forms of the two 19th generation master including CXW are noteworthy.
They do contain the key principles of motion for those who do not have access to learning  the full lao jia and paotui froma good teacher.
The two can and do teach the full forms  by arrangement. Given the fact that outside of Chen village  and nearby and Beijing- Chen style was not very well known specially abroad-
their interest in sharing this great style is understandable. They are careful in their corrections.

CXW and his brother have put their earnings back into construction in Chen village which not too long ago did not have good electricity, running water and bathroom facilities.
After rough times in the Cultural revolution CXW is now a natioanl treasure.


----------



## mograph (Nov 3, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> I think that may have been the original intent but I am old and cynical and I now think it has a lot more to do with money and the attainment of it


For survival and making a living, that's cool. Hey, that's what the modern urbanized person tends to respond to. (shrug) As long as the "micro" principles are adhered to, I'm fine with shorter sets. And _symmetrical_ sets, for God's sake. (sorry)


----------



## oaktree (Nov 3, 2014)

I will say about the 38 form it does punch with the left hand as i was told
Chen xiaowang wanted the form to have more balance instead of how laojia favors
Punches with the right hand. The forms do offer some unique ways to go thru the forms.


----------



## zzj (Nov 3, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> I think that may have been the original intent but I am old and cynical and I now think it has a lot more to do with money and the attainment of it



Cynicism aside, there is more than a sliver of truth in your comment. My teacher has stated on more than 1 occasion that Taijiquan is the only means he has of paying his mortgage and putting his children through school, it is his livelihood first and foremost. The Zhu family version of the 13 step Lao Jia Yi Lu was meant to give beginners something 'complete' to learn and practice to keep them interested; heck there is even a 4 step routine for one's practice in a small hotel room or office... these concerns are very real for TJQ teachers for whom retaining students is a practical priority.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Perhaps I am a little less cynical. I do not know Chen Bing's form. But the short forms of the two 19th generation master including CXW are noteworthy.
> They do contain the key principles of motion for those who do not have access to learning  the full lao jia and paotui froma good teacher.
> ...



I'm actually not talking about the 19th generation in that statement. I know why CXW developed Silk Reeling, the 38 and the 19 and I know why CZL developed the 18 and I know that CXW and CXX did a lot to improve the conditions at Chenjiaguo (I also know the PRC is trying to do fir it what they did for Shaolin and that is a bad thing as far as Chen style goes, but that is stuff f another post) 

However when it gets to the 20th generation I have my doubts that it is more for the development of Chen than the development of the bank account.... not all, but some....This is where my cynicism kicks in. 

Also one of the the 19th generation lives and teaches in Xian Chen Quanzhong so Chen is know[FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif] there as well, meant his son once.... that is where my cynicism began. However I did not get the same cynical feeling from Chen Juan who is CZL's daughter[/FONT]


----------



## zzj (Nov 3, 2014)

This is the Zhu Tiancai 13 step short form.

I don't know if I should feel bad about it, but I actually prefer Chen Bing's 13 step short form.  :lol2:


----------



## Vajramusti (Nov 3, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm actually not talking about the 19th generation in that statement. I know why CXW developed Silk Reeling, the 38 and the 19 and I know why CZL developed the 18 and I know that CXW and CXX did a lot to improve the conditions at Chenjiaguo (I also know the PRC is trying to do fir it what they did for Shaolin and that is a bad thing as far as Chen style goes, but that is stuff f another post)
> 
> However when it gets to the 20th generation I have my doubts that it is more for the development of Chen than the development of the bank account.... not all, but some....This is where my cynicism kicks in.
> 
> Also one of the the 19th generation lives and teaches in Xian Chen Quanzhong so Chen is know there as well, meant his son once.... that is where my cynicism began. However I did not get the same cynical feeling from Chen Juan who is CZL's daughter


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Agree with you on the 20th generation diversities.

PRC is also pushing wudang CMA and taichi- for tourists.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 3, 2014)

IMO, all Chen form should have Fajin in it. If Chen form doesn't have Fajin in it then why not just do the Yang form instead? By removing Fajin from Chen form to attract the general population "for health" is not a good direction for CMA development. Had Yang Chen-Fu already done that?


----------



## blindsage (Nov 4, 2014)

LOL, that Yang is just for exercise because the fa isn't overtly displayed in the form.  I'm sure Feng Zhiqiang would have found your comments comical considering he stopped doing overt fajin for "health reasons".


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 4, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> IMO, all Chen form should have Fajin in it. If Chen form doesn't have Fajin in it then why not just do the Yang form instead? By removing Fajin from Chen form to attract the general population "for health" is not a good direction for CMA development. Had Yang Chen-Fu already done that?



OK one more time....Yang has fajin, it is just not overt like Chen, you don't know that then you don't know Yang style


----------



## mograph (Nov 4, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> OK one more time....


Hee.


----------



## greytowhite (Jul 17, 2015)

I really liked Zhu Tiancai's 4 Postures just as an introductory form. I first learned the Chen Xiaowang 19 then the 38. My teacher then had me do some wing chun siu nim tau and continued to the Cannon Fist. Why he decided to throw wing chun in the middle I'll never know, guy was a bit off. Then the 108 Long Form which, in the past few years I've honestly forgotten most of the Chen I learned except the various silk reeling exercises. Honestly, I'll take the xingyi wuxing and bagua eight palms over any taiji short form.


----------

